
Millennials Say Enterprises Need to Catch Up to Their Desktop User Expectations - Oatseller
http://www.appsense.com/?press=millennials-say-enterprises-need-to-catch-up-to-their-desktop-user-expectations
======
Oatseller
Direct link to their 2015 Desktop Experience Study (pdf)

[http://www.appsense.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/AppSense-...](http://www.appsense.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/09/AppSense-2015-Millenials-and-Desktops-Survey-
Report.pdf)

